# '40 Schwinn Royal



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like this one is getting some action! V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152607935807


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 7, 2017)

It's located about 10 miles from me. I'm tempted to throw my hat in the ring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Vintage 1939 Royal Schwinn Motorbike Prewar Excelsior 1938 1940 B6 Autocycle
Seller information*
kobra2k8 (63 )
100% Positive feedback
Item condition:
Used
Time left:
Time left:23h 24m 47s Saturday, 11:20AM
Current bid:
US $1,875.00
18 bids ]
Enter US $1,900.00 or more 
Shipping:
Free Local Pickup | See details 
Item location:
Plainfield, Illinois, United States
Ships to: 
Local pick-up only


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
ends tomorrow before noon. Local pick up only. Reserve not met yet.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 7, 2017)

Gee thanks guys..... esh... anyways, been looking for this for awhile... hope it doesn't get restored.. rare tank decal... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 7, 2017)

What's with the handle bars on the back?

Mike


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 7, 2017)

Leave the fork just like that!!!  Reserve has been met!


----------



## kreika (Jul 7, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> What's with the handle bars on the back?
> 
> Mike




I was wondering the same thing. I was thinking a child's seat maybe? It attaches to that thing on the rack?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 7, 2017)

Bid like you want to ride it!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I was thinking a child's seat maybe? It attaches to that thing on the rack?




Nope! LOL. that there hunk of metal is a corner for pipe wire junction box. Albeit maybe it's super duper, beyond rare;  Schwinn approved.

On the down side, it means that somebody drilled a hole and probably two in the carrier. [wink]


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 8, 2017)

BTW I really like the seller's 'evidence' of the year made. That's some incredible facto research. He prob met with an "_Expert_" who told em dat: "_*It is confirmed to be prewar since the serial number is located on the bottom of the pedal frame.*"_


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2017)

I was wondering if maybe they didn't use it for a flag holder? V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I was wondering if maybe they didn't use it for a flag holder? V/r Shawn





Oh wait, I never even noticed the extra handle bar. "Flag holder"? Yeah maybe these daz but this bike has been away quite some time. looks to be, for that handle bar and B/C otherwise, the rack would be bent, some contraption to extend another seat over the rack. 3/4" pipe extending over the rack verses up for flag holder, add an elbo and some spit to hold another seat. Or, and this has good possibilities too, the abandoned  stem/bar holder.

For the welding on the seat bar, add another minus point due too _ingenuity_. dummy should of just let the rack bend.  :eek:

Wait again; WTF is that handlebar welded too? for benefit of the new owner, please don't let it be the danged SEAT!  [grin]

BTW I'm going wit 1941, uncatalogued,   undeluxe b/c no front brake,  motorbike. Wholesale type.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I was wondering if maybe they didn't use it for a flag holder? V/r Shawn




Or since there is handlebars on the back of the seat , it's probably some home made seat attachment that is gone now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jul 8, 2017)

I hope that kid survived cause just a rear drum for braking. Yikes!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Looks like $2200 was the magic #. Anyone here get this one? V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like $2200 was the magic #. Anyone here get this one? V/r Shawn





BTW I gave the seller link to cabe as he's got da connection to more old bikes so, he'll be asking questions before offering how to date his bikes; _*'it's prewar b/c serial numbers on BB'*_   next time. maybe even ones of U's lucky dopes ( I'm too darned cheap to compete)  can buy direct too. [wink]


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 8, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> Oh wait, I never even noticed the extra handle bar. "Flag holder"? Yeah maybe these daz but this bike has been away quite some time. looks to be, for that handle bar and B/C otherwise, the rack would be bent, some contraption to extend another seat over the rack. 3/4" pipe extending over the rack verses up for flag holder, add an elbo and some spit to hold another seat. Or, and this has good possibilities too, the abandoned  stem/bar holder.
> 
> For the welding on the seat bar, add another minus point due too _ingenuity_. dummy should of just let the rack bend.  :eek:
> 
> ...




The serial, the guard, the brake handle and skinny front fender are all hallmarks of 1940... including the rear brake and hi hi front flange set up... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 8, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> Oh wait, I never even noticed the extra handle bar. "Flag holder"? Yeah maybe these daz but this bike has been away quite some time. looks to be, for that handle bar and B/C otherwise, the rack would be bent, some contraption to extend another seat over the rack. 3/4" pipe extending over the rack verses up for flag holder, add an elbo and some spit to hold another seat. Or, and this has good possibilities too, the abandoned  stem/bar holder.
> 
> For the welding on the seat bar, add another minus point due too _ingenuity_. dummy should of just let the rack bend.  :eek:
> 
> ...




That was considered the special deluxe or just the special in 1940... one year only set up late production 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 8, 2017)

The fact it has the rack ,lighted fender and drum and tank make it automatically a deluxe... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 8, 2017)

And this how they are shown in the1940 catalog lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 8, 2017)

It's badged a Royal and there is a Royal paint can in the background! That's stuff Stanley Kubrick would do!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 30, 2017)

Boom! Back on the road! Thanks Eric for working your crazy magic on this!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 30, 2017)

Pictures don't do this bike justice.  Paint really pops in person.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice clean up!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 31, 2017)

yeah just a new seat post, tires, pop off that funky electrical box, a nice clean up and new life is breathed into an otherwise 77 y/o wreck.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 31, 2017)

The seller didn't really want to ship..,so it was sent in a box without any packing material. Meaning Eric had to straighten a chainring and we had to find a bunch of stuff that got lost. Luckily, I had a bunch of '40 parts. The steertube had to be reworked and color matched. A lot was done and for Eric to get this done in less than a week and have it ride like it does is simply amazing.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 31, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> The seller didn't really want to ship..,so it was sent in a box without any packing material. Meaning Eric had to straighten a chainring and we had to find a bunch of stuff that got lost. Luckily, I had a bunch of '40 parts. The steertube had to be reworked and color matched. A lot was done and for Eric to get this done in less than a week and have it ride like it does is simply amazing.
> 
> View attachment 653380




What happened to the original big lever?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 31, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What happened to the original big lever?
> 
> it's on the green '39 atm


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 1, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> The seller didn't really want to ship..,so it was sent in a box without any packing material



What a jerk...

It's in good hands now, what a beauty


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 1, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> yeah just a new seat post, tires, pop off that funky electrical box, a nice clean up and new life is breathed into an otherwise 77 y/o wreck.




Yeah, you are right that it was almost all there and just needed a few things to make it right. But a "nice clean up" like this is a big labor of love. Everything mechanical got cleaned, serviced, or replaced with original parts to make it ride like showroom new. All shiny bits hit the OA then Wenol routine, and the really tough stains on the ivory required wet sanding with 1500, rubbing compound, then polish. I spent at least an hour getting that rear drum freewheel cleaned out, lubed, and running properly. Rack was bent during shipping, fenders had dents to remove, chainring warped, etc etc. 

I enjoyed almost all of it. I wouldn't spend that time and effort on someone else's 68 typhoon, but this bike is a special little unicorn (tank decal) that deserved to be conserved in its best possible state (sorry rust and dirt aficionados). I'm stoked I got to do the work, especially because I know it's in the hands of a caretaker that very much appreciates the bike and won't scatter my handiwork across eBay for parts just to make a few bucks. 

Oh and that's the same seat post from the auction photos.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 2, 2017)

The seat post was fine. This on the other hand...


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 2, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 654035 The seat post was fine. This on the other hand...





Ah that's the answer to the billion dollar question. LOL albeit I was reviewing the auction photos yesterday and saw that it wasn't welded onto the seat post, as I first thought but, on the seat? That's nutz.  and I said previously :  "new life is breathed into an otherwise 77 y/o wreck." B/C you did a fantastic Job on the bike Eric; 'new life into a wreck'  yet all within a week too? You Spanked! all the old crud, >>  Nice! .


----------

